# Snow Flocking Yearly Reminder :-)



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't forget to stock up on snow flocking for your blinds...best time of the year to do it!

FYI


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I just picked up another 2 cases this morning...supplies are getting low at the local Wal-mart.

Chris


----------



## goose557 (Jan 9, 2008)

what is winter or snow flocking and how is it used we live in michigan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Am I too late? How long do they keep trying to get rid of this stuff?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd get to your local stores that carry the stuff asap. I usually find that Kmart is the last to have inventory.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Will do, I'll hit them up this morning


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

what is this stuff and what does it do and used for.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's Christmas tree flocking spray (to turn a green tree white). We use it on our blinds to make them blend into a snowy environment.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well boys, if you're in Fargo don't bother checking WalMart or Menards, couldn't find any there. And I just bought all that the Hobby Lobby about an hour ago, so they're out now too. 2 bucks marked down to 20 cents. Under 7 bucks for 36 cans aint bad. How much does it cost at Sportsman's Warehouse? 6 or 7 bucks a can? Thanks for the reminder Chris.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Doh!! All this free time I've had this week too. :idiot: Maybe I'll go check out a couple honey holes tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Can some one show me or tell me what it looks like??? does it come off of the blind real easy or do you have to scrape it or is it permanent??? this stuff seems like it works real well and i want to get some. and i have now clue what it even looks like. And also what depeartment of the store would it be located in. Thanks for all of the help guys


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's in the christmas decor part of the store which is currently slim pickings and being put away for the year. It's in a spray can (many different brands & looks) and your best bet is asking an employee for help. Just ask for the stuff you spray on a christmas tree to make it look snowy. Fleet Farm's is on clearance, but still at 2-3$ for a 12 oz can. :eyeroll: Decided against making the drive over to Moorhead/Dilworth to check out the stores there.

It's not permanent whatsoever and comes off pretty easily if you want it to. :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> Fleet Farm's is on clearance, but still at 2-3$ for a 12 oz can.


That's kind of strange, the stuff I bought was a 15 oz. can and it was only 2 dollars at regular price. And it's the same stuff we've always used. Fleet Farm must think the stuff is worth as much as Avery does.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Sweet just bought 10 cans yesterday it looks like it would work pretty good???


----------



## huntersforchrist (Nov 26, 2007)

$.25 a can here in ohio !

Got to love it !


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked up 2 cases a few weeks ago for $ .25. The clerk looked at me funny and asked if I was going to cover a house. I knew she was "special" and didnt want to get in it with her so I just told told her I use it for hunting. She was more confused and said "so you like use it to fill in your foot prints and tire tracks so the deer wont smell it" I said yes and walked out the door. :beer:


----------



## huntersforchrist (Nov 26, 2007)

That would have been too funny to hear 

Jon


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Runnings in Bismarck still has some left for 25 cents/can.  They are the smallest cans I've seen but for the price I couldn't go wrong and bought a couple more cases. They were on the closeout shelf near the front.

FYI Bismarck guys


----------

